# Long 460 dies then starts again 10 minutes later



## KeithBarrier (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys here is my problem. I can start the tractor up and it runs fine for about 30 minutes or so, then it just dies like you cut the fuel off. After about 10 or 15 minutes, the tractor will start back up and run fine for another 30 minutes or so. I have checked the line coming from the tank(it had trash in it one time before) and it is clear and has a good full stream coming out. I had changed one of the fuel filters a few months ago and I changed the other fuel filter yesterday (it was late and has been raining today, so I have not had a chance to see if that fixed the issue). The filter I changed yesterday didnt appear to be in bad shape, so I am a bit skeptical. Any ideas on what could be the issue if the new fuel filter doesnt solve the problem?

Thanks in advance!

Keith


----------



## KeithBarrier (Aug 15, 2012)

Cleaning the filter in the top of the transfer fuel pump solved my issue!


----------

